

How the office was invented (2013) - samaysharma
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23372401?a=1

======
marvel_boy
"You can tell if a teacher is teaching or a builder building, but with us
office workers, the dreams, the ambition, the lust and the extreme boredom is
all hidden."

So true.

